
Blockchains and Reality – Introducing Rlay - mjhirn
https://medium.com/rlay-official/introducing-rlay-a-decentralized-protocol-for-blockchains-external-data-problem-c0e6947a193d?ref=hn
======
ebusches
Ok, this is worth reading!

